# Ford conversion van speakers



## emcduffey (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 1994 Ford E150 and the car speaker amplifier one went out. Maybe, there was no amplifier. I could not find the previous amp. However, I wired up the van with a 4 channel amp 1800 Watts and replaced all eleven 240W Kenwood speakers. Now, can anyone tell me how can I make all speakers play again using one 4 channel amp?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Emcduffey!
Well you will have to hook two up to each speaker lead then find a place for the last three,assuming there all the same speakers(two/three ways) and the amp is running full range. Now you still have three to deal with, I'll guess the extras are in the rear most part of the van? That being said hook three to each speaker lead in the back, then the last extra I would hook it up bridged to the front channels. You could also hook the two three speaker hookups with two in series then the extra speaker or third for each rear run them bridged to the rear channels also.
Let me know if you have issues with it.......


----------

